# Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??



## Robonator (16. August 2011)

*Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

Moin
Morgen kauf ich mir ne Paysafecard 50€.
30€ Davon gehen für BF3 drauf.
Was zur Hölle soll ich mir von den Restlichen 20€ kaufen? 
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung und für irgendwas muss ich die ja ausgeben...
Muss natürlich irgendein Shop sein bei dem man mit Paysafecard zahlen kann. 
Kann zur not auch noch 10€ PSC drauflegen 

Los empfehlt mir was


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

Du kannst die Restlichen 20€ in einen Amazon Gutschien umwandeln oder auf Steam verbraten!
Da findet sich schon was!


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

Wo zum Amazon Gutschein umwandeln? oO
Und naja auf Steam müsste ich eben wissen was ich kaufen sollte, und da bin ich wieder am Anfang


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

Hier geht das mit dem Gutschein!
https://shop.paysafecard.com/
Was für Genres bevorzugst du denn?


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

Alles. Die Hauptsache ist das es spaß macht. 
Mist grade bei Origin BF 2142 gesehen... leider kein Paysafe


----------



## Starless (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

PC - Cheap PC games, PC game offers - Free delivery | TheHut.com

Haste genug gute Spiele sehr günstig.
Bulletstorm, Borderlands, Mafia II, Witcher 2, Crysis 2, TDU 2, NFS Shift 2 Unleashed, Portal 2, Dead Space 2, ... etc. pp.


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

Wo ich günstige Games her bekomme weiss ich selbst schon. Die Frage ist einfach nur welches  Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden und weiss nicht wofür ich den Rest ausgeben soll   Hab keiner Lust das ich wieder n fehlkauf mache (Ist meistens so)


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

Dragon age ultimate edition 19,99€ Mehr spielstunden/dichte gibts fast nirgends ,teil 2 ist dagegen lauer matsch.
Metro 2033 und Crysis 2 sind auch nen hingucker wert obwohl bei denen find ich ausser grafik mal nicht gerade was neues das mir das geld nochmal wert wäre


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Dragon age ultimate edition 19,99€ Mehr spielstunden/dichte gibts fast nirgends ,teil 2 ist dagegen lauer matsch


 
Ja Dragon Age ist n geiles Game, hab den ersten Teil leider schon auf der PS3 und den zweiten schon durch 

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Homefront Multiplayer? Macht der spaß?  Soll ich mir BF2 Complete Edition kaufen? Oder ne WoW Gamecard? 
Könnte mir allerdings auch noch Deus Ex 3 holen, hab aber keine Lust die 10€ dazu zurechnen :/ 

btw wo genau ist der Unterschied zwischen der Limited und der normalen Version von Battlefield 3? Bei Amazon finde ich nur die Limited.  Würde ich mir nu die Limited holen müsste ich 7€ mehrzahlen.  Dann denke ich so mir noch Dirt 3 fürn 10er dazu zukaufen oder Homefront wenns hinkommt :/


----------



## 45thFuchs (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

Homefront wird wohl keine 10 euro wert sein ,soll nicht gerade packend sein,vom multi keine ahnung.
Dirt ist fett und bringt auch langzeitspass,naja und deus ex 3 kann ich nicht objektif bewerten ,bin halt ein fan der ersten beiden teile .
Glaube das homefront als erstes spiel entfällt aus deiner liste vom spassfaktor her.


----------



## Robonator (16. August 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung 20-30€ Games??*

Ok dann werde ich Dirt 3 und BF3 Limited Edition kaufen 
Kostet mich dann ganze 47.99€ 

Ok gut doch kein Dirt 3. Hab keine CD dafür und die Version mit CD kostet mehr wie 10€  Leider isses auch kein Steam Key sondern GFWL


----------

